# Chefchens neues Zuhause



## hadron (28. Juli 2009)

Hallo Teichfreunde - hier stelle ich mein Teichprojekt vor - ich hoffe es gefällt euch

Nachdem mein alter Minihochteich (ca. 1000 L) durch Eisschäden erneuert werden musste, habe ich mich entschlossen bei der Gelegenheit etwas zu erweitern.

Ausgangspunkt war wie gesagt der lädierte Hochteich (aus dem Baumarkt)

Geplant ist dann ein ca. 25.000-L-Teich direkt davor (näheres in Kürze)

Jörg


----------



## silla (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Chefchens neues Zuhause*



hadron schrieb:


> Geplant ist dann ein ca. 25.000-L-Teich direkt davor (näheres in Kürze)
> 
> Jörg



hallo jörg,

hihi, das ist ja ein ganz schöner sprung von 1000 auf 25000l.

bin schon gespannt auf deinen bericht

gruß
silla


----------



## klaus e (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Chefchens neues Zuhause*

Hallo Jörg,
das klingt schwer nach Quantensprung, aber wer ist Chefchen???


----------



## hadron (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Chefchens neues Zuhause*



klaus e schrieb:


> ...aber wer ist Chefchen???



Chefchen ist der eigentliche Grund für diesen "Quantensprung" - Mein bisheriger Teichbewohner (neben den Goldies, Rotfedern und Goldorfen) heisst Kurt und ist ein __ Zwergwels (25 cm). Nach langem überlegen hab ich mich dann entschlossen, doch meinen lang gehegten Wunsch nach einem "richtigen" Fisch zu erfüllen. Der besseren Sichtbarkeit wurde es dann ein Albino.

Darf ich vorstellen - Chefchen 

Anfang Mai gekauft mit stolzen 11 cm Grösse (zur Zeit sinds etwas über 20 cm) - bei einer geschätzten Endgrösse von 170+ cm war natürlich eine Erweiterung notwendig :crazy


----------



## axel (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Chefchens neues Zuhause*

Hallo Jörg 

Herzlich :Willkommen2

Dann drück mal auf die Tube mit dem Teichbau .
Nicht das Dir Chefchen bei dem Wachstumstempo aus dem Teich hopst 
Wir sind schon gespannt auf die Teichplanungsskizze .

lg
axel


----------



## hadron (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Chefchens neues Zuhause*



axel schrieb:


> Dann drück mal auf die Tube ... Wir sind schon gespannt auf die Teichplanungsskizze..



Hi Axel - dann mal Tube drück und meinen morgigen Post vorzieh 

2 Probleme waren dabei zu lösen. Zum einen musste der __ Flieder an seinem Platz bleiben und zum anderen hat das Gelände ein Gefälle von gut 40 cm auf die Teichlänge gesehen (im ersten Bild im Hintergrund sieht man die Blümentöpfe wo der obere Rand den Wasserspiegel zeigt). Um nicht am vorderen Ende 40 cm tief zu buddeln bis überhaupt der Wasserspiegel beginnt gabs dann eine Lösung für beide Probleme  . Mit dem Teichrandsystem am hinteren Ende ging ich 20 cm hoch um am vorderen Ende nur noch 20 cm bis zum Wasserspiegel zu haben und die flachen Wurzeln des Flieders blieben auch vom Spaten verschont 


Freitag kommt dann Folie und Wasser

1. Der Platz
2. Die Skizze
3.-5. Die Ausbaustufen


----------



## CoolNiro (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Chefchens neues Zuhause*

ähh...und wo schwimmt da dann der Albino wenn er
mal groß ist ?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## hadron (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Chefchens neues Zuhause*

Hi Coolniro,

ein __ Wels schwimmt nicht, er "fährt" wie ein Uboot 

Der Teich hat bei einer Tiefe von 1,5 Metern etwa 2,5 Meter Breite und bei 1 Meter Tiefe ca. 3,5 Meter Breite. Ich denke das sollte wenigstens für die nächsten 6-7 Jahre ausreichen. Erstmal muss er ja seine Länge erreichen. Danach kann ich ja immer noch an einen Umzug denken.


----------



## CoolNiro (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Chefchens neues Zuhause*



> ein __ Wels schwimmt nicht, er "fährt" wie ein Uboot



netter Witz...

...kann aber leider nicht lachen in anbetracht
eines Tiergefängnises in dem ein __ Waller nix
verloren hat :crazy


----------



## hadron (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Chefchens neues Zuhause*

oh man Niro - da fehlen mir die Worte - ich will Dir mal grad beschreiben was du da gesagt hast:

Du gehst bei Deiner Annahme des "Gefängnisses" von einem ausgewachsenen __ Wels aus! Der ist gerade mal 20 cm gross. In 5 Jahren hat der vielleicht eine Länge von 1,20 m - und DANN, aber erst DANN kann man drüber nachdenken umzuziehen. Mach dir mal keine Gedanken was in 5 Jahren ist - das ist ne lange Zeit und da kann viel passieren 

Oder sagst Du auch einer Mutter, die für Ihr Baby ein paar Schuhe kauft die gerade mal 10 cm gross sind, "Wie kannst Du nur - in 5 Jahren passen die nie-und-nimmer" ??3


----------



## CoolNiro (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Chefchens neues Zuhause*

Er wird Dir dann schon zeigen wenns Ihm
nicht mehr gefällt


----------



## robsig12 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Chefchens neues Zuhause*

@Andy, Du bleibst ja echt total cool. Dachte es rappelt jetzt im Karton:smoki

@Hadron ich hätte nicht unbedingt wegen der Grösse bedenken, aber Du willst ja auch andere Fische in dem Teich halten, die werden bald keine Chance mehr gegen einen __ Waller haben. Dann hast Du einen echten Fisch im Teich, und sonst ist ruhe.


----------



## hadron (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Chefchens neues Zuhause*



robisg12 schrieb:


> Dann hast Du einen echten Fisch im Teich, und sonst ist ruhe.



genauso ist das - schau mal in mein Profil bei Besatz ...

1 __ Waller - Futterfische (müssen dann natürlich ständig nachgesetzt werden)


----------



## robsig12 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Chefchens neues Zuhause*



hadron schrieb:


> genauso ist das - schau mal in mein Profil bei Besatz ...
> 
> 1 __ Waller - Futterfische (müssen dann natürlich ständig nachgesetzt werden)



Upps habe ich nicht gelesen, wohl die anderen User auch nicht! Du bist Dir aber schon bewusst, dass Du hier im Forum von Teichfreunden bist, die Fische halten und möglichst die besten Voraussetzungen dafür schaffen wollen.
Ich bin mir sicher, es wird keiner verstehen, Rotfedern, Goldorfen, Goldfische als Futterfische hier im Forum zu akzeptieren! 

Ich selbst habe dafür natürlich auch null Verständnis!!!!!!aua


----------



## Eugen (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Chefchens neues Zuhause*



robisg12 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, es wird keiner verstehen, Rotfedern, Goldorfen, Goldfische als Futterfische hier im Forum zu akzeptieren!



Hmm,ich bin mir da nicht so sicher.


----------



## hadron (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Chefchens neues Zuhause*

Hallo Robert,

das kann ich teilweise nachvollziehen. Aber die bereits beschriebenen Goldis etc. sind ja nicht extra dafür angeschafft worden, sondern existieren bereits ein paar Jahre. Als Futter kommen - wenn es soweit ist - Weißfische vom Züchter.

Auch ich will den Teichbewohnern die besten Voraussetzungen schaffen - nur hab ich mich für einen __ Wels entschieden und der ist nunmal ein Raubfisch.

Die Vorstellung, dass ein Fisch einen anderen frisst mag zwar für manchen Teichfreund eine schreckliche Vorstellung sein, aber so ist das in der Natur nunmal. Wenn ein eine __ Goldorfe sich ne Fliege von der Wasseroberfläche schnappt ist das ok, aber wenn der Wels dann die Goldorfe frisst nicht mehr? Ich nenn sowas Nahrungskette - niemand behauptet dass die Natur zimperlich ist.

Ich finde aber auch, dass die Diskussion langsam ein bischen OffTopic wird, denn es geht hier ja um den Teich und nicht darum ob ein Wels Fische fressen "darf" bzw. ob man einen Wels überhaupt in einem Teich halten sollte - das wäre eine andere Diskussion.


----------



## Christine (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Chefchens neues Zuhause*

Hallo Robert,



robisg12 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, es wird keiner verstehen, Rotfedern, Goldorfen, Goldfische als Futterfische hier im Forum zu akzeptieren!



Wenn ich als radikal verschrieene Tierliebhaberin mal was dazu sagen darf:

Ich finde, dies ist eine völlig akzeptable Lösung, Überstände dieser Fische abzubauen, weil so der Tod der Tiere noch halbwegs Sinn macht. Die sind doch mit ihrem Nachwuchs selbst auch nicht zimperlicher. Und einen __ Wels wird man wohl kaum zum Vegetarier erziehen können...

Ob ein Wels in einem Teich glücklich wird, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Ich kenn die nur vom Hörensagen als Flussbewohner...sicher ähnlich grenzwertig wie __ Störe.

---

Hallo Hadron,

willkommen hier im Forum.

Wie geht es denn nun weiter mit der Erweiterung?

Es grüßt freundlich, aber mit gemischten Gefühlen

Christine


----------



## CoolNiro (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Chefchens neues Zuhause*

@ Robert: über Tierquäler die Ihr eigenes Ego...



> Nach langem überlegen hab *ich mich dann entschlossen*, doch *meinen lang gehegten Wunsch *nach einem "richtigen" Fisch zu erfüllen.



...über die Bedürfnisse von Tieren stellen rege
ich mich in diesem Forum nicht mehr auf.

Schade ist halt das die armen Tiere das 
am Ende ausbaden, ausschwimmen oder
wegen mir auch "ausfahren wie ein U-Boot"
müssen.

Muss aber jeder selber wissen wenn man
sowas in einem öffentlichem Forum postet
und die Schelte dafür bekommt...


----------



## hadron (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Chefchens neues Zuhause*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> @ Robert: über Tierquäler die Ihr eigenes Ego...



so nun reichts mir aber - mich als Tierquäler zu bezeichnen ist mehr als unter der Gürtellinie !!

Damit stellst du JEDEN mit Gartenteich und (eingesetzten) Fischen in Frage - oder meinst Du etwa ein Koi ist ein natürlicher Bewohner in einem Gartenteich?? Nö natürlich nicht - Kois sind industriell gezüchtete Waren mit denen ein Riesengeschäft gemacht sind. Und für sowas gibts hier sogar ein eigenes Forum?

Ihr alle -die Ihr Fische in eurem Teich habt- seid letzendlich nach Deiner Meinung "Tierquäler die Ihr eigenes Ego..." denn es geht keinem darum den Tieren ein "natürliches und glückliches Zuhause" (was ist denn für ein Tier ein "zuhause" - das ist draussen in der Natur) zu geben sondern ihr erfreut euch auch nur am vermehren/wachsen/hübsch aussehen etc. - schonmal drüber nachgedacht?

Verlier bei Deinem "ich bin ein Tierfreund"-gehabe nicht den Blick auf die Realität. Ein *echter Tierfreund hat keine Tiere zuhause* - ein Vogel gehört nicht in eine Voliere (und sei sie noch so gross) - ein Fisch gehört nicht in einen Gartenteich (höchstens __ Moderlieschen und Co. welche auch natürlich in einen Tümpel kommen können) - selbst ein Hund war früher mal ein Wolf und wurde durch den Menschen zu einem degenerierten Zuchtobjekt.

Also setz du "Tierfreund" dich doch einfach mal ne ruhige Minute in die Ecke und denk über diese Worte nach .... und denk bei der Gelegeheit auch an dein letztes Schnitzel dass du "Tierfreund" gegessen hast.


----------



## CoolNiro (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Chefchens neues Zuhause*

Es geht hier nur um den __ Wels
für den die Bedingungen nicht
passend sind, das fängt schon
bei der Bodenbeschaffenheit an.

Bleib bitte sachlich


----------



## hadron (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Chefchens neues Zuhause*

lol - was weist du von der Bodenbeschaffenheit?? ist ja noch nichtmal Vlies und Folie geschweige denn Wasser drin - also denk dir nicht ständig irgendwelche Fakten aus die noch gar keine sind. 

Zum anderen habe ich bereits erwähnt dass diese Diskussion nicht in diesen Thread gehört - sowas wäre bei "Fische - allgemein" besser aufgehoben - warum hast nicht da schon längst nen Thread aufgemacht "__ Wels im Gartenteich - pro&contra" - ich wollte hier nur meinen Teich vorstellen.

Da das eigentliche Thema "Ich stelle meinen Teich vor" inzwischen verloren gegangen ist, schlage ich einfach vor dass ein Moderator diesen Thread schliesst/löscht oder zu den "Misslungenen" verschiebt.


----------



## Aristocat (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Chefchens neues Zuhause*

Hallo Ihr Lieben!
Wuuuuuuuusaaaaa! OOOOOOOOOOOhm!!!!! Tiiiiiiiieeeeeef aaaaaatmen!!!!!
Eine :smoki Gaaaaaanz ruuuuuuuuuhig bleiben!  geben!!!!!!
Inzwischen dürfte doch bekannt sein, dass die Meinungen über artgerechte Tierhaltung gaaaaanz weit aus einander driften. 
Wenn man es mal reell betrachtet ist artgerechte Haltung von Tieren in der heutigen Zeit doch überhaupt nicht mehr möglich, weil das grösste und schlimmste Raubtier ( wir Menschen ) alles an Natur mehr oder weniger zuschanden machen, oder?
Freuen wir uns alle gemeinsam doch lieber an unseren Tieren und tauschen unsere unterschiedlichen Erfahrungen aus!
Ich finde es prima, dass Hadron? sich für einen __ Waller entschieden hat und freue mich sehr, wenn ich auf diesem Weg etwas über diese Fische lernen kann!


----------



## CoolNiro (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Chefchens neues Zuhause*



> Ich finde es prima, dass Hadron? sich für einen __ Waller entschieden hat und freue mich sehr, wenn ich auf diesem Weg etwas über diese Fische lernen kann!



Hi Andrea,

in dem Fall lernst Du wenig, weil er scheinbar selber
keine Ahnung hat. Sonst hätte er zum Thema 
Teichgrund für Waller etwas geschrieben 

Das einzige was stimmt ist, das es in diesem thread nix
verloren hat, da geb ich Ihm recht. Das wars dann auch,
hat ja eh keinen Sinn bei Resistenten.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## hadron (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Chefchens neues Zuhause*

jaja schon klar Niro - am liebsten würde ich dich auch ignorieren, weil du bisher ausser unbegründetem geflame hier nix zustande gebracht hast (leider) - aber ich lade dich hiermit ein deine Fragen/Probleme in diesem Thread zu äussern - denn ich will ja letztendlich auch nur das Beste für mein "Chefchen".

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=241548#post241548

Gruss Jörg


----------



## hadron (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Chefchens neues Zuhause*

Hallo Andrea,



Aristocat schrieb:


> ...weil das grösste und schlimmste Raubtier ( wir Menschen ) alles an Natur mehr oder weniger zuschanden machen, oder?
> Freuen wir uns alle gemeinsam doch lieber an unseren Tieren und tauschen unsere unterschiedlichen Erfahrungen aus!



Da geb ich dir völlig recht



Aristocat schrieb:


> Ich finde es prima, dass Hadron? sich für einen __ Waller entschieden hat und freue mich sehr, wenn ich auf diesem Weg etwas über diese Fische lernen kann!



Dafür hab ich mal diesen Thread aufgemacht - mal sehen ob man sich so ohne Beleidigungen über das Thema auseinander setzen kann.

edit: oops link vergessen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=241548#post241548

Gruss Jörg


----------



## simon (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Chefchens neues Zuhause*

hallo jörg
wenn ich dein teichpprofil so sehe und an die erwartende grösse des fisches denke,würde ich die 2.ebene+vorletzte ebene streichen.
mehr volumen und schwimmfreiheit im unteren bereich wird er wohl sehr begrüssen
gruss simon


----------



## hadron (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Chefchens neues Zuhause*

Hallo Simon,

ja - ich denke auch dass da im Laufe der Zeit Handlungsbedarf enstehen wird, aber zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt und auch für die nächsten Jahre wirds meiner Meinung nach ausreichen (is ja noch ein Baby). Wenn 1 Meter erreicht ist (Schätzungsweise in 3-4 Jahren) werde ich anfangen über eine Anpassung an die geänderten Umstände nachzudenken.


----------



## Olli.P (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Chefchens neues Zuhause*

Hallo Jörg,

eine Frage hätte ich dann noch zu der geplanten Vergrößerung in ferner Zukunft...... 


Wo willst du den __ Waller dann zwischen lagern, in der Badewanne.......


Und:
Wo willst du vergrößern?? Denn nach deinen Aussagen gibt das jetzige Grundstück ja nicht mehr als einen 25.000L her.......


----------



## hadron (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Chefchens neues Zuhause*



Olli.P schrieb:


> Wo willst du vergrößern?? Denn nach deinen Aussagen gibt das jetzige Grundstück ja nicht mehr als einen 25.000L her.......



Hallo Olli,

ja - mehr geht auf meinem Grundstück nicht. Aber mir schwebt da schon länger was im Kopf ...

Das Grundstück hinter dem Haus meiner Eltern - wird von einem benachbarten Landwirt als zeitweilige Schafswiese genutzt und hat etwa 30 mal 60 Meter Grösse - ein Verkauf wird vom Eigentümer nicht grundsätzlich ausgeschlossen, mal sehen was die Zeit bringt - ist ja nur eine Alternative für die Zukunft.


----------



## hadron (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Chefchens neues Zuhause*

Hier ein paar Bilder von der Teichbefüllung:

Der erste Wasserstrahl am 31.7. 14:00 Uhr
 

Nach 3 Stunden Falten modellieren ist Platz für die erste Pflanze
 

18 Uhr - der hauseigene Wassertester überprüft schonmal die Wasserqualität
 

Nach 3 Tagen Dauerregen ist trotzdem das gröbste geschafft - wird ja bald wieder sonnig
 

Weitere Bilder von der Entwicklung folgen dann in passenden Abständen.

Jörg


----------



## heiko-rech (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Chefchens neues Zuhause*

Hallo,

wie stehts mit dem Bodengrund?

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## hadron (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Chefchens neues Zuhause*



heiko-rech schrieb:


> ...wie stehts mit dem Bodengrund?



Noch nicht wirklich viel - aktuell ist im 20cm-Bereich Kies verteilt - Für die Pflanzen zum festhalten (falls nicht im Pflanzkorb) 2/8-Kies und ansonsten 20/40-Kies. In den nächsten Tagen kommt im unteren Bereich (80-100 cm), da wo die Sperre zum Tiefbbereich ist, Sand hin. Das wirds dann erstmal für dieses Jahr gewesen sein - mal sehn.

Jörg


----------



## heiko-rech (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Chefchens neues Zuhause*

Hallo,

den Bodengrund hättest du besser vorher rein gemacht, wäre einfacher gewesen.

Gruß

Heiko


----------

